# Please say a prayer for Duke :-(



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I had to rush Duke over to the vet tonight and he will be hospitalized with possible surgery in the morning. He was fine all day and then got sick suddenly on the way home from daycare. He is throwing up rocks and pieces of fabric. Vet is running tests right now and I will go back over in about half an hour. His vomit smells like feces. I'm so worried right now. The vet said it's all centered in the stomach as far as he can tell and thinks why Duke has been having the symptoms he has is because whatever is in there sometimes blocks the exit from the stomach to the intestines.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending prayers for Duke and you. Doesn't sound good but he's where he can be monitored and cared for.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The vet just called. He's given barium in the hope that Duke will either throw up the remaining fabric or get it to move through. If it doesn't move then Duke will have surgery in the morning.

They've done 2 xrays and confirmed there is still fabric in the stomach. We are not sure where it came from.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending good thoughts!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, he's in the best place for now. No wonder he was feeling unwell. Hoping all will be resolved by tomorrow.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Poor guy and poor you! Thinking all the best thoughts for you!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Keeping Duke and you in my prayers. Praying his treatment goes well and he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh, Mr. Duke, we're thinking only good thoughts for you. Praying for a good outcome, speedy recovery and rest!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh crap Jen, so sorry to hear that! I am sure Duke will pull through like a champ. Sending positive thoughts your way from the SI pack!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh Jenn! I am so sorry! Sending many, many positive thoughts and prayers for sweet Duke and also you. I feel so badly for you guys and your boy. Please keep us posted. He's one of "our" boys too, you know and is loved by many of us on GRF. Sending you and Duke hugs.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Praying for Duke and you!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you all for the well wishes. I'm sitting here beating myself up for not pushing harder last week when I just "knew" he wasn't feeling well and that there was a reason his food wasn't moving through his stomach very fast. 

And I can't get the image out of my head of having to pull him away from me at the vet's office to go to the back when I left him there tonight. He had such a look of betrayal on his face when I helped them push him through to the back room.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Hoping Duke passes this, on his own and gets better quick.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Prayers and positive thoughts sent your way. I'm so sorry ... they will keep a watch on Duke and get this sorted out. Hugs... Will be watching this thread for your updates. xoxo


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for sweet Duke.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Jenn, so sorry to read this is happening to Duke. We dog owners always "know" when something is amiss with our dogs... no matter how subtle. Good thoughts and prayers are sent your way.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

jennretz said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes. I'm sitting here beating myself up for not pushing harder last week when I just "knew" he wasn't feeling well and that there was a reason his food wasn't moving through his stomach very fast.
> 
> And I can't get the image out of my head of having to pull him away from me at the vet's office to go to the back when I left him there tonight. He had such a look of betrayal on his face when I helped them push him through to the back room.


Jenn, don't second guess yourself. We all feel the same way when our furry kids are sick. This I know from personal experience. Duke is going to be fine.

I also know the exact look you are talking about but you need to remember, you are making hard choices with his best interest at heart. Trust yourself.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry to read this and hope he will be fine and not need surgery. These things happen and he is in the best place now to get it all sorted out. Thinking of you and Duke.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hoping Duke is feeling better today.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just talked to ER vet tech. Duke did not throw up the fabric or pass it. The vet will take xrays at 8:00 to see if the barium is moving it. So we wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers to you and Duke x


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for you and Duke.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I really missed him last night. He's the only one I let sleep with us and is a total bed hog. I never thought I would miss fighting for space on my own bed...

I started googling last night which I know is a mistake. But what I didn't realize is that almost always when a dog is throwing up and it smells like feces it's usually related to an obstruction. We knew one of the dogs had thrown up two weeks ago tomorrow (Wed) and that it smelled horrible. Because they both have a history of eating poop we chalked it up to that. I did mention it to the ER vet and regular vet last week when I had him in, but because xrays and ultrasound weren't showing anything, we assumed everything was fine. Hindsight being 20/20 I would have pushed more on that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: Just saw this about Duke! Praying hard. I'm sure they will find what is causing it.
Did they do this type of test before, where they found the rocks and material, or was this test just done?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: Just saw this about Duke! Praying hard. I'm sure they will find what is causing it.
> Did they do this type of test before, where they found the rocks and material, or was this test just done?


They didn't do the barium test last week because they did the ultrasound instead. We found out about the rocks and fabric because Duke started throwing them up last night.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> They didn't do the barium test last week because they did the ultrasound instead. We found out about the rocks and fabric because Duke started throwing them up last night.


Makes sense. I wouldn't have known that vomit that smells like poop might be an obstruction. Both of our boys are poop eaters, too, so it would have been a logical assumption that's what it was.
Is Duke at Arboretum View? They are a wonderful hospital. I'm confident they will find what is wrong.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He's actually here in St Charles. I agree that VCA is wonderful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

Glad Duke is close to you. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Jenn, Thinking of Duke and you this morning. Of course you miss your "bed-hog" xx


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh Jenn!!!! I just saw this.... come on Duke, pass that icky stuff! 

I'm so sorry, I would have expected that they would have found things with the ultra-sound. Don't beat yourself up, it's so hard because they can't tell you what's wrong. 

Many prayers and hugs being sent your his way and your way!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just spoke to the vet. The barium appears to be moving things along. There is no fabric in his stomach which is what they were hoping for. They will xray again in 4 hours to make sure it's continuing to move. We may get out of this without surgery (fingers crossed).


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Praying "this too shall pass." :wink:


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Yay!! I've been anxiously refreshing and hopeful for good news.

Come on Duke, "let it go"... we are all rooting for you to not have surgery.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I hope the barium works and all of it comes out! We feel so helpless when our furbabies are sick.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

So glad to hear that things seem to be moving along, so to speak. Hopefully it will be a no surgery incident. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Jenn,


Just seeing this(not sure how I missed it). I am so relieved to read that things are moving along and Sweet Duke can possibly avoid a surgery. Please don't blame yourself. You're an excellent Momma to Duke and he knows that. 


Sending love and prayers for both you & Duke.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Any update? Hope everything is resolved...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Mayabear said:


> Any update? Hope everything is resolved...




No update yet. Still waiting to hear back from vet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Just seeing this now, hoping for a good "outcome" and hope that Duke avoids surgery.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

So many prayers and good thoughts coming your way! We went through this with Cash in September. As many wonderful people on the forum told me then, there is no reason to blame yourself! Hoping you come out of this surgery free!!!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Prayers, good thoughts and keep it moving Duke!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Video of Duke. Was able to see him briefly.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I hope he is doing better. He looked pretty happy to see mom in the video.  Still got the finger crossed and sending positive thoughts and prayers for Duke and also you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke was over the moon to see me. He's actually feeling really good right now because the fabric is no longer in his stomach. The obstruction is currently moving (we hope) through the small intestine. Duke is not out of the woods until it reaches the colon. Because they gave him barium they can track the fabric as it moves. Barium also acts as a laxative (may not be the correct word to use), but it can get things moving. So it can be both diagnostic and curative? Potentially. If it doesn't reach the colon, then Duke is having surgery. We'll know more in a few hours. The vet had me bring food because now they want something to stimulate the digestive process as he hadn't had anything to eat since yesterday morning at 6:00 am


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Poor baby, he must be so hungry! I hope the barium helps clear the fabric out of him completely. Seeing his mom probably did him more good than anything. I am glad you are able to visit him at the vet.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Just seeing this. Poor, sweet Duke! You must be so worried. I'm glad he is at the vet's and is being monitored. Hopefully everything will come out in the end (sorry attempt at humor). I hope he doesn't have to have surgery. Sending you positive thoughts.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

So glad things are moving in the right direction! (And, I think I've said something similar before, only in a dog forum would you have people all over the world praying for interesting dog poop!)


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Pilgrim123 said:


> So glad things are moving in the right direction! (And, I think I've said something similar before, only in a dog forum would you have people all over the world praying for interesting dog poop!)




LOL 

This forum is really wonderful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing before - people everywhere cheerleading for poo! "Come on Duke, push it out, push it out, way out"! 

"Stimulating the digestive process" sounds so much more elegant! I keep praying to hear that things keep moving.... 

One of the dogs I babysat for had to have this surgery the night he was supposed to come and stay with me, he ate a sock the day before - thankfully his parents took him to the emergency vet before bringing him to stay with us. I picked him up from the emergency vet the day after his surgery and had him for almost a week of his recovery. He was groggy for a few days, but it was amazing how quickly he was back to being Thor! The vet was kind enough to return the sock to me, which I then passed along to his parents when they returned - quite a souvenir of his "vacation" with me.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Look who is home WITHOUT surgery!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so glad and so HAPPY for both you and Duke! Just heard there are nasty storms heading your way so I am really glad you can all be safely home for Charlie. Hugs for both of your boys. Duke is a lucky boy to have a mom who is so on top of things Stay safe tonight.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Jenn, that is awesome. So happy for you and Duke!!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Yaah! What passed is past. Glad "everything came out ok." :wink:


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I am so very pleased for both of you! What a relief that must be (in the emotional and physical senses ?)


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Way to go Duke!!!! So happy for you!! Look at that sweet face!:--heart:


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Wonderful news! I gather the problem has passed?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It's still in his colon but vet says problem should be "passed" so to speak with the next b*movement LOL

Thank you all. He is sleeping at my feet and Charlie is hiding in the basement. The storm that G-Bear predicted are hitting. I think we're in for a fun night.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you all. You have helped get me through a rather rough day and I appreciate it more than you can know.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so glad Duke dodged the knife and was able to come home with you...


----------



## Rambo's mom (Apr 30, 2016)

Yeah! Duke,you can hog the bed tonight and your Mom won't care! So glad you are home.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Jenn - I'm so sorry for what happened but so happy for the conclusion. And I'm glad you're all together tonight. My first golden girl ate a piece of a toy and we were on standby for a day as it went through her system (exactly as you went through). Finally just before surgery was going to happen, out it came.
These goldens love to keep us on our toes. Hopefully it's out soon and then you gave give him the Mom/Duke lesson on eating strange stuff on the ground


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Stay safe. Duke give Mama a big present after the storms come through so she can get a good nights sleep. Continued good thoughts.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

So glad to see Duke is home and dodged surgery! What a crazy few days you have had. Hope he's back to 100% soon.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Yay, Duke! Hope the storm doesn't scare Charlie too bad!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Hooray!!!! I hope it all passes soon... the "problem" and the storms you are having! So glad he's home and didn't have to have the surgery! Yay Duke!!!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so glad to read that Duke is home. Yeah!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Just seeing this and happy to read that Duke is back home. Get some rest you two!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very pleased that Duke is home x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

So thankful Duke is home with his family!! Cuddle up!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Just checking to see how Duke is doing this morning.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness! I missed this but am so very very happy for you & Duke!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

So glad he is home and hope everything is back to normal soon!! We have had a lot of storms here too. Mine don't mind. I hope your night is not too stressful


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I've been thinking of you both all morning, hope he is feeling better!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke is doing really well. He continues to "pass" things along LOL. Last night ended up being eventful as my husband ended up with a kidney stone and we spent the night at the ER.

And this morning we had our first foster come to stay with us. His name is Chewy and I will start a thread for him of his own


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh goodness, I hope your husband is feeling better what a lot you've been through these last few days!.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Jenn - I'm so gald to hear about Duke. I hope your husband is doing better, or will be soon. Gosh when trouble comes, it travels. Can hardly wait to read about Chewy.
Hoping for much better days for you and your family!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Ouch! So sorry for your hubby. I've heard kidney stones are horribly painful, especially for men. Can't wait to see/hear about your foster.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh boy Jenn!! You could use a few boring days!!! Hope your husband is feeling better soon! So excited to hear about Chewy... and glad to hear things are still 'coming along' with Duke!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Your family has had a rough time of it!! Hope your husband is feeling better and Duke . Looking forward to the adventures of Chewy!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

First Duke has a rock and fabric, now your husband has a stone -- what are you feeding your guys? And now a dog named Chewey? I hope the name isn't indicative of anything. You have a lot going on right now. I saw a lot of people lost power in IL overnight, I hope that didn't affect you.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh my goodness, Jenn! What a wild and crazy 48 hours it has been for you! I hope that your husband is feeling better now. Poor man! And now your first foster has arrived and is named Chewy...kind of ironic given the incident with Duke. Let's hope that Chewy does't feel the need to live up to his name. I think you have spent enough time at a vet clinic waiting for things to work out, so to speak. I look forward to seeing photos of Chewy with your boys but for now I think you should pour yourself a big glass of wine and put your feet up. Heaven knows you have earned the right to relax...for a few minutes


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Wow! That's an exciting couple of days, and not in the good way (except for Chewy, who I'm sure will bring the good kind). No rest for the weary!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Jenn, so glad to hear Duke's not going to need surgery. Hope your Hubby feels better soon too. Hugs!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Best wishes for your husband and Duke and good luck with your first foster. Chewy? Sounds like the heavens are having a laugh, anyway!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh my, I missed this thread! Such a relief Duke didn't need surgery and is feeling so much better. Hope your husband is better. Kidney stones are no fun.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Everyone is on the mend and I thank all of you for checking in.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Glad everyone is doing well. I guess when it rains it pours .


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Just saw this. I'm so glad that handsome Duke is better and that your husband is better too.

You have had a full plate lately! Sending prayers for happy but boring, uneventful days for you all...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

KathyL said:


> First Duke has a rock and fabric, now your husband has a stone -- what are you feeding your guys? And now a dog named Chewey? I hope the name isn't indicative of anything. You have a lot going on right now. I saw a lot of people lost power in IL overnight, I hope that didn't affect you.


It was a rough night of storms. I came home to Charlie under the bed in the basement and I left him there. When he gets that scared, there's nothing to do.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Oh my goodness, Jenn! What a wild and crazy 48 hours it has been for you! I hope that your husband is feeling better now. Poor man! And now your first foster has arrived and is named Chewy...kind of ironic given the incident with Duke. Let's hope that Chewy does't feel the need to live up to his name. I think you have spent enough time at a vet clinic waiting for things to work out, so to speak. I look forward to seeing photos of Chewy with your boys but for now I think you should pour yourself a big glass of wine and put your feet up. Heaven knows you have earned the right to relax...for a few minutes


Funny you should mention wine. When I got home from the pharmacy late last night I was sitting in bed with a big glass of wine. The last 3 days couldn't have been scripted and I'm sure my boss is wondering if I'm telling the truth. At least I have the receipts to prove it 

To top it off, my husband has a warped sense of humor, and AFTER they had given him the morphine they asked the question, "do you feel safe at home?" In his morphine induced state he said, "yes, except for when she beats me!!!".....that was a fun time....he doesn't even remember saying it. He had to reassure them he was joking. I did almost beat him then! jk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Hahahaha that is too much!!

Still can't believe this week you have had!!! Hopefully things look up soon!


----------

